
Wheelys Café closes $2.5MM seed round - tomasmazetti
Since we where sort of extremely picky with our investors (and we actually make money) this took some time. Thank you Y Combinator and Friedrich Hegel. Without you, none of this.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mynewsdesk.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;wheelys-cafe&#x2F;pressreleases&#x2F;starbucks-killer-wheelys-closes-2-5mm-seed-round-1376336<p>For you poor souls, that have yet not tasted our hot coffee, below is a video of our story. Vox populi.
======
percromwellNU
This is just so great!! I'm happy to the bones

~~~
tomasmazetti
good. Now, why don't tell us where you will fight, happy bones?!

------
tomasmazetti
Maria:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nzJWmYNRUs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nzJWmYNRUs)

------
samirsmajic
Fantastic! Just love the thought of seeing a Wheelys bike in every street
corner. Keep up the good work!

